# GSP is massive



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

looks ok to me


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hendrix is gonna send GSP's jaw into orbit, GSP thought serra hit hard wait til he feels a Big Rig left hook


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Angles.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Angles.


Hendrix angle


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

GSP by dominant UD.

P.S - Doesnt look that big to me


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Holy Shit!

Hendrix has actually got a face under that beard.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Awesome thread.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Dayyummm where did Hendricks' beard go?  Hopefully this doesn't have a Samson effect on his power!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Feck me, Hendrix has got short arms. It's gonna be hard work getting inside GSPs jab. Not saying he cant do it... but its gonna be hard work.

Also, without the beard... difficult to root. Might have transfer myself to GSPs bollocks for now. Big fat beard > riddim >> No beard.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the beard will come back come november


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the beard will come back come november


I hope so brother... I hope so. ray02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Feck me, Hendrix has got short arms. It's gonna be hard work getting inside GSPs jab. Not saying he cant do it... but its gonna be hard work.
> 
> Also, without the beard... difficult to root. Might have transfer myself to GSPs bollocks for now. Big fat beard > riddim >> No beard.


The beardlessness terrifies me!! Maybe it's a training camp thing and he'll be a cave man again by fight time... lets hope so.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He'll be in grizzly adams esque wolf man stage within 3 months no problem, guys like this can grow a good one within 2/3 weels


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He'll be in grizzly adams esque wolf man stage within 3 months no problem, guys like this can grow a good one within 2/3 weels


I like to believe Hendrix has a beard-O-dial on his left nipple. He likes to turn it down to around 2 in the summer for obvious reasons. But come the cold months, its back up to 11 and full on mushroom farmer.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can already see the posts about Hendricks losing because the super powered beard was gone.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hendrix is the reincarnation of jesus so he can nipple dial a beard thicker than brock's head


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Johnny has said before on countdown shows he shaves he beard after he wins. Then he starts to let it grow again the start of training camp.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonder if this will become a thing like 'Motivated BJ', 'Broke Fitch' or 'Pre Illness Brock'?

'Bearded Hendricks' anyone?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Johnny has said before on countdown shows he shaves he beard after he wins. Then he starts to let it grow again the start of training camp.


this is what I was going to write.

his wife hates the beard, so he shaves it between fights.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

hellholming said:


> his wife hates the beard


What a total fecking bitch whore.:thumbsdown:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Here let me save all of you 50 bucks

Round 1, GSP circles to the left feints low kick, Hendricks is lose throws a few looping hooks, GSP circles out, 30 seconds to go Hendricks drives for the TD, lands it GSP clinches him up. Hendricks 10-GSP 9

Round 2, GSP kicks, spinning back kick and then jab and then jab and then jab and then jab.

Round 3, GSP kicks, then jab and then jab and then jab and then jab.

Round 4, GSP kicks, and then jab and then jab and then jab and then jab.

Round 5, GSP kicks, and then jab and then jab and then jab and then jab, 30 seconds left takedown by GSP short elbows..fight ends GSP 49-Hendricks 46, GSP 49-Hendricks 46, GSP 50-Hendricks 45.

or conversely

GSP/Hendricks

Round 1 - Hendricks goes to shake hands...trap KO GSP 5 seconds game over new champion.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Here let me save all of you 50 bucks
> 
> Round 1, GSP circles to the left feints low kick, Hendricks is lose throws a few looping hooks, GSP circles out, 30 seconds to go Hendricks drives for the TD, lands it GSP clinches him up. Hendricks 10-GSP 9
> 
> ...


Kaboom.

Seriously, I dont see how this fight looks any different than when Koscheck got a titleshot.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Hendricks has a light speed H-bomb of a left.. and is more aggressive with his entire striking and wrestling game..

but yea he is just a supersayan koscheck..


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

7 inch reach advantage to help GSP do what he does best, jab fest...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Killz said:


> Wonder if this will become a thing like 'Motivated BJ', 'Broke Fitch' or 'Pre Illness Brock'?
> 
> 'Bearded Hendricks' anyone?


Lets not forget the newest mythical fighter, 'Focused Melvin'.

:thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Lets not forget the newest mythical fighter, 'Focused Melvin'.
> 
> :thumb02:


Somebody came up with a few excellent ones in a thread a while back but I can't for the life of me remember them.

Rep and 1000000 credits for whoever gives me the thread link. Think it was in a Brock thread?


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Killz said:


> Somebody came up with a few excellent ones in a thread a while back but I can't for the life of me remember them.
> 
> Rep and 1000000 credits for whoever gives me the thread link. Think it was in a Brock thread?


No one ever beats Chuck "with that look in his eyes"


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

e-thug said:


> Kaboom.
> 
> Seriously, I dont see how this fight looks any different than when Koscheck got a titleshot.


This fight is similar to the Koscheck fight although Hendricks has more fluid striking(still very rudimentary though) and he is willing to go for it. 

Koscheck choked like many fighters do when they get in the ring with a guy like GSP. Hendricks won't be afraid to make a mistake and he is going to go balls to the wall just like he did against Condit. 

I still think GSP will win as he is the much better rounded fighter but Hendricks is willing to take risks and he has big power in his hands which gives him a chance against any fighter.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Killz said:


> Somebody came up with a few excellent ones in a thread a while back but I can't for the life of me remember them.
> 
> Rep and 1000000 credits for whoever gives me the thread link. Think it was in a Brock thread?


It was ninja\RUA/fan



> Motivated BJ + Healthy Shogun + Old Vitor + First Round J-Lau + Pre-Serra GSP + Broke Fitch + Chuck with that look + Alistair On Roids =Prime Fedor


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Somebody came up with a few excellent ones in a thread a while back but I can't for the life of me remember them.
> 
> Rep and 1000000 credits for whoever gives me the thread link. Think it was in a Brock thread?


We really should put a thread together for all the mythical fighters. Off the top of my head I remember,

Pre-illness Brock
Prime Fedor
Chuck with the look
Pre surgery Shogun
Pride Wand
Motivated BJ Penn
Broke Fitch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I did not mind GSP jabbing Koscheck to death until it got close to the end, Koscheck was clearly hurt and flustered, and GSP would not deviate from his gameplan even a little to go for the finish. I'm hoping IF GSP beats Hendrix it doesn't go down quite like that again.

I like seeing all around domination atleast. Not just a superior jab coupled with superior footwork. It's kinda like playing Mortal Kombat with your buddies and winning by doing just one move repeatedly. It works, but kind of a b***h thing to do lol.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> We really should put a thread together for all the mythical fighters. Off the top of my head I remember,
> 
> Pre-illness Brock
> Prime Fedor
> ...


Prime Fedor doesn't belong on that list


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Prime Fedor most definitely does belong on that list


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP is going to jab, out-strike, and keep Johny at bay with relative ease. And I'm going to laugh at all the crybabies who will no doubt be in here complaining about it as GSP goes on to break a number of UFC records, including the late Anderson Silva's.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

your posts say one thing but your mind says another, we all know in the back of every canuck fans head they fear Hendrix left hand while a guido eating pizza laughs at georges


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> We really should put a thread together for all the mythical fighters. Off the top of my head I remember,
> 
> Pre-illness Brock
> Prime Fedor
> ...


Second Round Struve


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't forget 'First Round Joe Lauzon'. 

I think I've also seen 'Roy Nelson with cardio' a few times. 




UFC_OWNS said:


> your posts say one thing but your mind says another, we all know in the back of every canuck fans head they fear Hendrix left hand while a guido eating pizza laughs at georges


I'm not even remotely worried. GSP has faced and completely shut down better than Crybaby Hendrix.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> GSP has faced and completely shut down better than Crybaby Hendrix.


That's arguable.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> That's arguable.


It really isn't

You've got Hughes, Penn, Fitch, Condit, and Shields whose legacy's dwarf what Hendricks has done/shown so far. Not saying he can't reach that upper level and he did beat two of them but he's got a long way to go before people insert him into the top ten WW's of all time.

Another point, does anyone think Hendricks is a bigger threat to GSP than Demian Maia. Because to me when I look at Maia he reminds me of Silva at 185 and Jones at 205, perfect scary and dominant.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> That's arguable.


No it isn't. 

And Maia is less of a threat than Hendrix, imo. Johny at least has a chance - albeit a small one - of clipping GSP. Whereas Maia won't be able to take St. Pierre down and would get absolutely embarrassed standing.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Another point, does anyone think Hendricks is a bigger threat to GSP than Demian Maia. Because to me when I look at Maia he reminds me of Silva at 185 and Jones at 205, perfect scary and dominant.


What.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You foolish fools, you will underestimate hendrix for the last time come november and i'll have the last laugh, I already did with weidman and not many of you gave him a chance


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You also said Ellenberger would KO Macdonald, soooo...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

angles

and talking about sizes, this pic really tells a lot...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You also said Ellenberger would KO Macdonald, soooo...


I also didn't really care about that fight and didn't put any money or tips down on him sooooooo


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No it isn't.


Yes it is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Prince George is an ugly little shite!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nick Diaz stuffed GSP's takedowns and made him gas and bleed, hendricks will crush him


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

> We really should put a thread together for all the mythical fighters. Off the top of my head I remember,
> 
> Pre-illness Brock
> Prime Fedor
> ...


Just saw another one posted:

low IQ Ellenberger

:wink03:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Maia is possibly the next champion at WW. He out grappled and controlled Fitch like he was a child, and we're talking about a Fitch that specifically knew that Maia would want to grapple/ground fight, so you know he trained hard for it.

Honestly I don't see GSP getting out of the hands of Maia and I believe he gets subbed on the ground. Hendricks.. eh, we'll see. I think GSP gets another decision unless he pops GSP a good one, which is possible, even Condit almost finished GSP with that head kick.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> Maia is possibly the next champion at WW. He out grappled and controlled Fitch like he was a child, and we're talking about a Fitch that specifically knew that Maia would want to grapple/ground fight, so you know he trained hard for it.
> 
> Honestly I don't see GSP getting out of the hands of Maia and I believe he gets subbed on the ground. Hendricks.. eh, we'll see. I think GSP gets another decision unless he pops GSP a good one, which is possible, even Condit almost finished GSP with that head kick.


Condit rocked him yes, but didnt almost finish GSP, as soon as it was on the ground, GSP was composed, reversed and finished the round on top (some say winning that round)

Owns... U say the same thing leading up to every GSP fight,

Kos will KO him, Shields has the best BJJ and will submit him, Condit will break him and finish him cause he is a killer, Diaz will beat him up and submit him....and now Hendricks... Give the champ some due, I understand wanting to see a new champ at WW but the hate is ridiculous!

I think GSP ties silva with a win over Hendricks and then Maia (if he beats shields) that will bring us to spring 2014, a nearly 33 year old champ tied with 10 title defences, Lawler could be top 5 by then, E. Silva could be top 5, Lombard could be 2-3 wins from a title shot,

3 more defences and he retires/ moves on from WW , that's giving rory the division by the end of next year


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guycanada said:


> Condit rocked him yes, but didnt almost finish GSP, as soon as it was on the ground, GSP was composed, reversed and finished the round on top (some say winning that round)
> 
> Owns... U say the same thing leading up to every GSP fight,
> 
> ...


No I never said Kosheck or Condit would beat GSP not for one second I actually thought GSP would finally finish someone when he fought Kosheck but silly me he didn't. GSP is finally getting the murderer's row treatment of opponents in Diaz,Condit and finally Hendricks. The former 2 may have lost lopsided decisions but they did threaten him more than his previous opponents and cut him open as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Second Round Struve



HAHAHAHA!!! That's my favourite one ever. That's the one I couldnt remember. :laugh:



M.C said:


> Maia is possibly the next champion at WW. He out grappled and controlled Fitch like he was a child, and we're talking about a Fitch that specifically knew that Maia would want to grapple/ground fight, so you know he trained hard for it.
> 
> Honestly I don't see GSP getting out of the hands of Maia and I believe he gets subbed on the ground. Hendricks.. eh, we'll see. I think GSP gets another decision unless he pops GSP a good one, which is possible, even Condit almost finished GSP with that head kick.


I don't think Maia has the wrestling to take GSP down, however, I do see him as the biggest threat at 170.

Imagine how exciting the 170 division would be if GSP retired right now!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Prince George is an ugly little shite!


..and thats with his human skin on. Peel that away and behold...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Nick Diaz stuffed GSP's takedowns and made him gas and bleed, hendricks will crush him


I'm sure GSP being injured and ill had nothing to do with it :wink01:

Oh, I forgot... only Anderson Silva gets to make excuses.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm sure GSP being injured and ill had nothing to do with it :wink01:
> 
> Oh, I forgot... only Anderson Silva gets to make excuses.


Do you really think i'm one of the conspiracy theorists who believed in silvas rib "injury" I assure I didn't believe silva then and I don't believe GSP's problems he had now. And I also don't believe in ciganos excuse for why cain mauled him or any excuse really. Although I do believe nick when he said he came to that fight really flat because it wasn't an excuse at all and anyone with eyes could see he came out flat for the whole fight and made it a lot easier for GSP than he could have made it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Do you really think i'm one of the conspiracy theorists who believed in silvas rib "injury" I assure I didn't believe silva then and I don't believe GSP's problems he had now. And I also don't believe in ciganos excuse for why cain mauled him or any excuse really. Although I do believe nick when he said he came to that fight really flat because it wasn't an excuse at all and anyone with eyes could see he came out flat for the whole fight and made it a lot easier for GSP than he could have made it.


So you only believe fighters you are a fan of?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> So you only believe fighters you are a fan of?


I like GSP somewhat, same with junior and anderson despite both having cocky attitudes at times. But even you know that the usual nick has more activity in his guard and standing than what he displayed against GSP


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> Maia is possibly the next champion at WW. He out grappled and controlled Fitch like he was a child, and we're talking about a Fitch that specifically knew that Maia would want to grapple/ground fight, so you know he trained hard for it.


I certainly agree that Maia could beat GSP if the fight was mostly grappling heavy. But getting GSP down? Or even engaging him in a clinch? It's bordering on impossible. And Maia isnt particularly explosive. He has a languid smooth style. I could honestly see GSP keeping the limpet off him for most of the fight. And I can certainly see him holding off any sub attempts if they do tangle. I think GSP would take it but it would be close. Its a fight I would love to see.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

No way... GPS vs Maia would be a one sided jab fest with Maia's face looking like everyone else that GSP fights. He's got no explosiveness to him and GSP has insane TDD and gets up when taken down very quickly. Pretty much everyone GSP has faced have been wrestlers and BJJ practitioners, no one has an answer for his athleticism... Certainly not Maia.

Koscheck has a longer reach than Damian and he got checked into the jab clinic twice.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

7 page thread based on 2 pics of GSP, who looks no more "massive" than he normally does......



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> We really should put a thread together for all the mythical fighters. Off the top of my head I remember,
> 
> Pre-illness Brock
> Prime Fedor
> ...


You've also got the bad mythical fighters too, like:

K1 Maia
Fat Munoz
'Dark Places' GSP

I've also heard some people mention 'Broken Rib' Anderson, and Depressed Junior (for when news came out that he divorsed his wife right before the second Cain fight).


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

GSP to win every round.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> You've also got the bad mythical fighters too, like:
> 
> K1 Maia
> Fat Munoz
> ...


Don't forget 'Forrest on Ludes' or 'fractured skull Tito'


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

on the other side of the coin there's "100% healthy Tito" ... and I guess also "motivated, best shape of his life Rampage".


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Post surgery shogun


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Diverticulitis Lesnaris


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Killz said:


> Don't forget 'Forrest on Ludes' or 'fractured skull Tito'


Left leg cemetery Cro Cop 

Angry Jim Carrey


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightmare Diego Sanchez


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hellholming said:


> Nightmare Diego Sanchez


which one is better?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> which one is better?


hmm... not sure.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I got one how about Serious Anderson Silva.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I got one how about Serious Anderson Silva.


:laugh: that's a beauty - the alter-ego of Clowning Anderson Silva


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like how people refuse to acknowledge that GSP is bigger than 90 percent of his opponents.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how people refuse to acknowledge that GSP is bigger than 90 percent of his opponents.


And 100% of his issues from fighting have come from those smaller fighters (Serra, Hughes, Penn). Also 90% is fairly ridiculous, he just fought three guys that could be/are MW's and bigger than him. He also fought Hieron, Miller, and Karo who are all pretty big and Thiago Alves who has trouble with the cut.

For me I wouldn't be shocked if GSP doesn't go in the other direction and drop to 155


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how people refuse to acknowledge that GSP is bigger than 90 percent of his opponents.


honestly, it hasn't even occurred to me. it can't possibly be 90%... more like 60%.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how people refuse to acknowledge that GSP is bigger than 90 percent of his opponents.


I like how people refuse to acknowledge that smaller opponents are responsible for 100 percent of GSP's losses.

:bye01:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how people refuse to acknowledge that GSP is bigger than 90 percent of his opponents.


How about you show us on the doll where the bad man hit you with his groin.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

GSP is gonna shut Hendricks down. Hendricks is good, but I've seen nothing from him that suggests he's a threat to GSP, it's hard to land that one KO punch when your legs are being taken out from under you for 25 minutes.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

John8204 said:


> For me I wouldn't be shocked if GSP doesn't go in the other direction and drop to 155


Is this a new thing braindead GSP fans will say ad nauseum that they will actually end up believing it.


----------

